# where to find oem parts online???



## v_dubguy2004 (Mar 19, 2003)

i need new big bumpers and small gti side molding for my jetta
but i dont want to fork out the cash
please help


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: where to find oem parts online??? (v_dubguy2004)*

There was a company what sold replacement parts(everything but the engine) for dubs, but they disapeared.


----------



## theweaksend (Aug 8, 2004)

I'm not too sure about jettas. Ebay? or that one site that is advertised on here http://www.faroutparts.com


----------

